# 21st Aug Exeter Devon Companion Dog Show



## ZoeA (Apr 24, 2010)

Dog Show 21st Aug Exeter Deon

Companion Dog Show
21st August 2011
11 am registration begins, 12 noon start
All classes £1
Pedigree and Non Pedigree Classes
Rosettes and Prizes for 1st -4th place
Certificates and prizes 5th-6th
Rosettes and Trophies for Best In Show and Reserve Best In Show
See website for more info
www.heavitreecommunitypreschool.com - Home
or email
[email protected]

Photographer, Doggie Stalls, Hot Food and refreshments as well as a big Fun Day
St Michaels C of E Primary School
South Lawn Terrace
Heavitree
Exeter
Devon
Ex1 2SN


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

its the day after WKC. but 'll try and come. who's the judge?


----------



## ZoeA (Apr 24, 2010)

Judges are Ruth Sales and Jane Burt.
Hope to see you all there. Promises to be a great Day out! Last year was such a huge success!


----------



## ZoeA (Apr 24, 2010)

Just to keep you all updated, we have secured sponsorship from WAGG and COBBYDOG,

Fun day we have bouncy castle, face painting, tattoos, pony rides, Bar and BBQ, Popcorn, candyfloss and ice-cream, whack-a-mole, hook-a-duck, bric-a-brac, cake stall, cream teas, super prize raffle, Street dance, proffessional story telling by Party Play, Live music, American Step Dance, free craft, mini sports, and possibly a dog agility show, to name just a few!


----------



## ZoeA (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## ZoeA (Apr 24, 2010)

Check out our website at www.heavitreecommunitypreschool.com - Home to keep updated with details of our Fun Day and Dog Show!


----------



## ZoeA (Apr 24, 2010)

As well as WAGG and Cobbydog we have now confirmed sponsorship from Pets At Home so Best In Show Winners in both Pedigree and Non Pedigree will recieve a £25 Pets at Home voucher alongside their hamper, and Reserve Best In Show in both categories will recieve a £10 Pets at Home voucher alongside their hamper!!! 
Hows that for prizes!!


----------



## gina2201 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sounds good but I'm down to work otherwise I would have come!


----------



## ZoeA (Apr 24, 2010)

To any of you who came to this show a big thankyou. Please check out photos of the day by clicking on this link.... Simon Maddocks Photography | Heavitree Community Pre-School Dog Show


----------

